# Bencaua vs Nira (Ref: Negrek)



## Negrek (Mar 17, 2017)

[size=+2]*Bencaua vs Nira*[/size]



> *Format:* 3 on 3 Singles
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:*2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> ...


*Bencaua's active squad*

 *Mister A* the male Abra <Inner Focus>
 *Kástora* the female Bidoof <Simple>
 *Aranea* the female Spinarak <Swarm>
 *Manfred* the male Swinub <Snow Cloak>


*Nira's active squad*

 *Boris* the male Aurorus <Snow Warning>
 *Mercuria* the female Slowking <Own Tempo>
 *Hair* the female Zweilous <Hustle>
 *Majora's Mask* the male Phantump <Frisk> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ouroboros* the male Dratini <Marvel Scale> @ Lucky Egg
 *urSol the Chanter* the female Jangmo-o <Overcoat> @ Lucky Egg
 *Mr Robinson* the male Drampa <Berserk> @ Lucky Egg
 *Tux* the male Salandit <Corrosion> @ Lucky Egg
 *Sun King* the female Oranguru <Telepathy> @ Lucky Egg
 *Spooktowel* the female Mimikyu <Disguise> @ Lucky Egg

1. Bencaua sends out
2. Nira sends out and attacks
3. Bencaua attacks


----------



## Bencaua (Mar 18, 2017)

Mister A, do your magic!


----------



## Negrek (Apr 1, 2017)

DQ warning for Nira. Twenty-four hours.


----------



## Negrek (Apr 3, 2017)

Nira is disqualified. The battle ends with no prizes awarded.


----------

